# Brand Preference



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

cordless drill- makita, bosch, milwaukee
jigsaws- bosch and makita
circ saw- makita
hammer drill- bosch or milwaukee
framing nailer- paslode, hitachi, max air


----------



## Frank Rizzo 951 (Apr 28, 2013)

woodworkbykirk said:


> cordless drill- makita, bosch, milwaukee
> jigsaws- bosch and makita
> circ saw- makita
> hammer drill- bosch or milwaukee
> framing nailer- paslode, hitachi, max air


Thanks, I have heard good things about the makita saws, I was leaning that way already. I have a big wood working project coming up soon(a Greenhouse) so I appreciate the suggestions.


----------



## quackaddict (Jan 23, 2013)

Milwaukee all the way for a hammer drill!


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Cordless = Dewalt
Corded = Ridgid or Milwaukee


----------



## Amateuralex (Mar 17, 2012)

The only real nailer I have used is a Passlode, and they are magical. My friend has all 3, the framing nailer, the finish nailer, and the 45 degree finish nailer. A little expensive to run but completely amazing to use. No noisy compressor, no air hose.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

Cordless tools: DeWalt
Corded tools: DeWalt, Porter-Cable, Older Black & Decker
Circular Saw: DeWalt
JigSaw: Porter-Cable (Old #548).... Dread the day when it rolls over and dies.
Framing Nailer: Senco
Finish and Brad Nailers: Bosch
My hammer drill is an old Black & Decker (back when they really made tools). It just won't die. If it ever does, I'll be looking at a Bosch
Pneumatic tools: Mostly older IR stuff.


----------



## BirdSlapper (Apr 25, 2013)

Corded Drill - Bosch
Circular saw- Porter Cable
Router- Bosch
Electric Impact- Dewalt


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

trim gear wise

Laminate Trimmer- bosch and makita
1 3/4 combo router- bosch or milwaukee
mitre saw- bosch , milwaukee
table saw- bosch
nailers- 23 gauge- ridgid or cadex
18 gauge- paslode, grex green buddy, omer
16 gauge- hitachi
15 gauge- senco, hitachi
sanders- makita, bosch
12v drills / impacts - bosch, milwaukee 12v fuel brushless


----------



## Nailbags (Feb 1, 2012)

For my power tools cordless is dewalt
for my air nailers no matter what gun Senco. hands down Coming in a second closest is hatachi. I worked mainly commercial construction and those were the tools that i use every day.


----------

